# I think it's time for a spider.



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

A few months back I started a topic about spiders, the fact I'm scared of them but want to get over the fear and loads of people said just get one as a baby, the fear will pass as it grows with you.
At the moment I have lost all heart in snakes and decided they are all going.
So, maybe now would be an appropriate time to actually seriously consider a spider.
I have a few basic questions to begin with, but obviously any valid information would be very much appreciate.
Firstly, does their food have to be a certain size for the size of the spider? I'll explain what I mean to stop confusion, as I'll only have 1, buying a full pack of locusts, chances are they'll mostly die before the spider is ready for them, so was wondering if a small spider (either small species adult or youngster) can tackle quite big locusts/crickets and other grubs they enjoy?
Purely to save on waste really as I don't have any lizards either for them to share the food... If not, then how do other people with just a spider or two do it in terms of food wastage?
Secondly, how often do they actually need feeding?
Thirdly, what is the best substrate to put one on?
What would be a good (ideally as placid as possible) species to start off with? I definitely think I'd prefer a tarantula to a true spider, but ideally a small placid species.
Also just some general tips would be good and keeping advice, I know they don't need to be handled also, but I'd prefer to, as this "excersize" is to get me over my fear, I really dislike killing spiders (as soft as that sounds) so would prefer to just be able to grab them and put them outside.
So yeah, general housing/feeding advice, would all be appreciated :notworthy:


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

H'ok, excuse my short answers, I'm having a MARE with my sugar glider and it's been a long day.

Food, you want to aim for prey items no bigger than its abdomen ideally. A lot of species will tackle prey much larger than themselves, but this is generally not advised.
In terms of prey wastage due to only having one T, you should get a cricket keeper and feed them salad stuff or try the commercial bug grub you can get. Feed them and water them and they'll last a while. You'll still have wastage, but it can't be helped to be honest.
You also want to be looking at feeding your T a prey item around 3 times a week.
Best substrate, there isn't one really. It's down to your preference to be honest. I've recently switched to spider life substrate mix from coir but there are plenty of options available to you.
Good species, I always recommend C. cyaneopubescens, they are gorgeous, very hardy and simple to keep. But you can also consider some types of avics (just beware of SADS (Sudden avic death syndrome)) or something like a euathlus sp. red
In terms of handling, this subject is widely debated too. My rule is to not do so at all, treat them like fish.
As far as keeping them, can't really offer any advice till we know what you intend on buying, they all require different conditions.

Let us know what you decide

: victory:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

As above, I'd recommend the C.cyaneopubescens (Green bottle blue), but if you search my post history in this section 90% of it is just me blabbering on about them.
They were the species I started off with when I was in the same situation as you. They're a great species, look great, ferocious eaters and web a ton. My two are always active, always see em stomping around the tub making their homes a home.
The E. sp red is also a great choice but I would advise against going for anything other than an adult or sub adult, mainly because by the time it's grown to full size from sling you'll of died from old age.
I use Eco earth myself as a substrate. I can't help much in giving you advice on getting crickets and a cricket keeper as I've always run out before they die what with having a frog and the hamster.
For housing you can use what ever has a lid really, providing you make ventilation holes of course. For my Gbbs I have them both in a plastic round tubs, one I got my obt in and the other was from a pack of eight from pounland. 
I can upload a couple pics of my Gbb setups if you want.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, please don't let this put you off but no amount of reading and research will prepare for getting hands on with your newly acquired spid. By hands on I mean, housing and such. But do it in a controlled environment like a bath or storage box and you're set to go. Bare in mind this is all from a guy who's to much of a pansy to pick up a cricket with his bare hands.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Lordaradon said:


> H'ok, excuse my short answers, I'm having a MARE with my sugar glider and it's been a long day.
> 
> Food, you want to aim for prey items no bigger than its abdomen ideally. A lot of species will tackle prey much larger than themselves, but this is generally not advised.
> In terms of prey wastage due to only having one T, you should get a cricket keeper and feed them salad stuff or try the commercial bug grub you can get. Feed them and water them and they'll last a while. You'll still have wastage, but it can't be helped to be honest.
> ...


Thank you for the answers, when I was saying wastage I meant from them getting too big for the spider when it's younger  I always feed them with carrots, cucumber and lettuce, mkeeps them fat and health too, always did with my old lizards crickets.
But for example if they've grown too big after say 5-6 days, it's going to get expensive pretty fast lol, not to mention all the waste too.
As for handling, the whole idea is for me to get over my fear lol, it wouldn't be man handled, but like just allowed to crawl onto my hand etc... I can't see what harm it would do, unless you can elaborate for me?
I'm very much liking the idea of getting one, I did once over, but for some reason, just never actually took the plunge.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> As above, I'd recommend the C.cyaneopubescens (Green bottle blue), but if you search my post history in this section 90% of it is just me blabbering on about them.
> They were the species I started off with when I was in the same situation as you. They're a great species, look great, ferocious eaters and web a ton. My two are always active, always see em stomping around the tub making their homes a home.
> The E. sp red is also a great choice but I would advise against going for anything other than an adult or sub adult, mainly because by the time it's grown to full size from sling you'll of died from old age.
> I use Eco earth myself as a substrate. I can't help much in giving you advice on getting crickets and a cricket keeper as I've always run out before they die what with having a frog and the hamster.
> ...


Cheers buddy, what sort of life span do they have then? :gasp:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lordaradon said:


> H'ok, excuse my short answers, I'm having a MARE with my sugar glider and it's been a long day.
> 
> Food, you want to aim for prey items no bigger than its abdomen ideally. A lot of species will tackle prey much larger than themselves, but this is generally not advised.
> In terms of prey wastage due to only having one T, you should get a cricket keeper and feed them salad stuff or try the commercial bug grub you can get. Feed them and water them and they'll last a while. You'll still have wastage, but it can't be helped to be honest.
> ...



this is spot on advice you could try a b.emilia that was my 1st and she is really docile and loves to be handled 

but green bottle blue is a good choice as lord said


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> As for handling, the whole idea is for me to get over my fear lol, it wouldn't be man handled, but like just allowed to crawl onto my hand etc... I can't see what harm it would do, unless you can elaborate for me?
> I'm very much liking the idea of getting one, I did once over, but for some reason, just never actually took the plunge.


In that case I'd personally recommend the E.sp red if you're dead set on handling one. But again I wouldn't recommend a sling and get a larger sized one, they stay pretty small and have a really slow growth rate.
I'd still recommend the Gbb though, just not for handling.


Oh How Original said:


> Cheers buddy, what sort of life span do they have then? :gasp:


Assuming we're talking about the E.sp red from what I've read the females will live up to 10-15 years, males considerably less as with most if not all species I believe.
The part about dying of old age was a joke lol, they're just such slow growers, it's why I'd recommend a larger sized one. There's also the Euathlus sp yellow, same as the red only with yellow lol. Pretty sure there's a blue too but it's not as noticeable as the other two.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watching a video on the Euthalus sp. red... They look a nice size (quoting the video) she said they max at around 2 1/2"?
The reason I'm set on handling, is because I'm trying to get over my fear of spiders, I actually like watching them, but I've never had the guts to hold a tarantula of any size, so would really love to get over the fear.
I figured they wouldn't actually outlive me lol, but I was wondering about life span anyway, forgot to mention it in the first post though


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone know exactly how long the E. sp. Reds take to get to maturity? I purchased a sling from the pet shop of this species, and it is now on its 3rd instar. How many long years before it gets near maturity? :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you guys think to a Red Rump as a first?
Also, I don't really know Tarantula prices.. Will I have a reasonable selection for like sub £50? (just for the spider)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

A tarantula whether a spiderling, juvie, sub adult or adult only needs to be fed once a week, any more & you then run the risk of them fasting for months on end (i only feed my adults once every 4-5 weeks or so & have no problem with them fasting). You could look into setting up a small colony of roaches (Dubia or Red runners) as you'll have plenty of the right sized ones then to feed to you tarantula. Any that grow then just leave them to get to adult size & then breed to give you a constant supply. You can buy small amounts of roaches from ebay & that would give you some to get started & if you get a selection of different sizes & keep the adults for breeding you should have baby ones then to feed to a sling :2thumb:.

Species that are usually quite calm (although you can get rogue ones that are mental) & can possibly be handled with care are:


Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola pulchra
Euthlus Sp red
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma Sp new river
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma smithi


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Firstly good choice hehe.

I tend to feed to the size of the carapace so something roughly the same size. My set ups depend on species and i always use eco earth as a base for my substrate. Depending on species i then add moss, vermiculite or sand for them.

I strongly recommend a B.albopilosum or an E.sp red as a beginner spider. Both are very docile and are easy to keep.

If you get one that is a good size to eat the same as your lizards then fab. Once a week feed one food item and they will be fine.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> What do you guys think to a Red Rump as a first?
> Also, I don't really know Tarantula prices.. Will I have a reasonable selection for like sub £50? (just for the spider)



Brachypelma vagans (Red Rump) can be temperamental so not really a species you can handle. Also bare in mind that the Brachypelma genus are well known for flicking urticating hairs, these can irritate the skin & cause a rash (just keep some antihistermines in the medicine cupboard in case you react to the hairs should you get a Brachy). Please don't let this put you off, this genus have some very nice species within it & the wonderful colours make up for the flicking :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> What do you guys think to a Red Rump as a first?
> Also, I don't really know Tarantula prices.. Will I have a reasonable selection for like sub £50? (just for the spider)


B.vagans can be a little flicky but are very pretty beginner spiders.

For a sub adult i wouldnt pay more than £20 for one


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

ok out of my experiance i would say 

first playes: Red Knee

second: Chaco Gold Knee 

third: Green Bottle Blue 

forth: Curly Hair Tarantula

and last: a big OBT :2thumb: 

Joking on the last part  haha


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I'd prefer something on the smaller side (as an adult)... I tend to see one on Google or Youtube, then search for them as an adult and they're massive lol, well massive to me anyway... Maybe my requirements are just being a bit strict, but I definitely think it had to be on the smaller side, ideally docile (although I know you can get the odd nut job) and pretty :whistling2:
Oh oe other thing, I noticed most peoples set-ups (on Youtube anyway) are pretty small in comparison to the size of the spider, is this for a specific reason? I figured they'd prefer to be able to walk about a bit etc...?


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Dasher256 said:


> ok out of my experiance i would say
> 
> first playes: Red Knee
> 
> ...


That Chaco Gold Knee is rather pretty! Shame about it's adult size


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> That Chaco Gold Knee is rather pretty! Shame about it's adult size



If you like the look of the pulchripes but don't want something that big take a look at the Eupalaestrus campestratus, these are a pretty pink fluffy version of the G.pulchripes but only get to about 5"-6" as adults so a reasonable size compared to the 8" a G.pulchripes can get to :2thumb:. I've got an adult female E.campestratus coming tomorrow & can't wait to meet her as i've wanted one for a while :2thumb:.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh How Original said:


> That Chaco Gold Knee is rather pretty! Shame about it's adult size


well if your after small ones there are dwarf T's that only reach 3 inches  

1. Peruvian dwarf black & white tarantula 
2. Costa Rican Tiger Rump
3. Venezuelan Red Slate Pinktoe Tarantula
but i would advise a Red Knee, Red Rump, Red Leg, Curlky Hair, Pink Toe (mainly Martinique Pink Toe) 
: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Or get a P.pygmea they max out at a couple of inches


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

selina20 said:


> Or get a P.pygmea they max out at a couple of inches


can someone just get me a OBT? :2thumb: name it garfield :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dasher256 said:


> can someone just get me a OBT? :2thumb: name it garfield :lol2:


OBTs arent as bad as people make out at all. I dont get this whole omg they are the most aggressive spider in the world rubbish


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

selina20 said:


> OBTs arent as bad as people make out at all. I dont get this whole omg they are the most aggressive spider in the world rubbish


you should meet my C.Darlingi them


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

selina20 said:


> OBTs arent as bad as people make out at all. I dont get this whole omg they are the most aggressive spider in the world rubbish


I've found that with mine, not had a single threat posture once from it but it wont think twice about teleporting.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> I've found that with mine, not had a single threat posture once from it but it wont think twice about teleporting.


they dont seem to aggresive if not annoyed. my c.darlingi on the other hand is a different story. cant open his pot up to feed or give him a weekly spray because he will run for me so fast, i reacted slow and made him loose a leg  thank good he is little and should grow it back a bit but i didnt feel happy about it happening :bash:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

corny girl said:


> If you like the look of the pulchripes but don't want something that big take a look at the Eupalaestrus campestratus, these are a pretty pink fluffy version of the G.pulchripes but only get to about 5"-6" as adults so a reasonable size compared to the 8" a G.pulchripes can get to :2thumb:. I've got an adult female E.campestratus coming tomorrow & can't wait to meet her as i've wanted one for a while :2thumb:.


I think maybe 5"-6" would be fine, especially if I got it as a tiny baby, so I could let it grow with me etc... One really big advantage for me is that they don't need extra heat, my bedroom is always very warm anyway because I've got the water pipes for the house running through it, so even in the dead of winter, it still stays above average room temp.



Dasher256 said:


> well if your after small ones there are dwarf T's that only reach 3 inches
> 
> 1. Peruvian dwarf black & white tarantula
> 2. Costa Rican Tiger Rump
> ...


You can get DWARF Tarantulas?! :O ... Now that sounds pretty perfect, I had no idea they even existed... This maybe a bit of an open question, but what sort of price would a Peruvian Dwarf Black & White go for?
Just been doing a bit of reading on those, they look visually very pleasing and seem easy enough to care for.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Dasher256 said:


> they dont seem to aggresive if not annoyed. my c.darlingi on the other hand is a different story. cant open his pot up to feed or give him a weekly spray because he will run for me so fast, i reacted slow and made him loose a leg  thank good he is little and should grow it back a bit but i didnt feel happy about it happening :bash:


Even when annoyed, it'd rather run than stand it's ground. Might be due to its size but never had a bite or threat from it yet. When I say bite, I mean at the brush.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dasher256 said:


> you should meet my C.Darlingi them


Dont get me started on C.darlingis. Both mine matured last week into male lol



mrkeda said:


> I've found that with mine, not had a single threat posture once from it but it wont think twice about teleporting.


Mine have always been calm. My Chilobrachys are more pissy than them



Dasher256 said:


> they dont seem to aggresive if not annoyed. my c.darlingi on the other hand is a different story. cant open his pot up to feed or give him a weekly spray because he will run for me so fast, i reacted slow and made him loose a leg  thank good he is little and should grow it back a bit but i didnt feel happy about it happening :bash:


You mean defensive .


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh How Original said:


> Oh oe other thing, I noticed most peoples set-ups (on Youtube anyway) are pretty small in comparison to the size of the spider, is this for a specific reason? I figured they'd prefer to be able to walk about a bit etc...?


Enclosures should be at least twice the leg span of the T. Once adult you can push the boar out and treat them to something big so they can stretch their legs (case in point Theraphosas kinda need 50gal + tanks).

It's thought that a spider kept in an enclosure too big for it, will become "stressed".


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh How Original said:


> You can get DWARF Tarantulas?! :O ... Now that sounds pretty perfect, I had no idea they even existed...


<i>Cyriocosmus sp. "Bolivia"</i><br>Bolivian Dwarf Tiger (0.5cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

When it comes to small species I like Euathlus Red and Yellow a lot. Yellow are quite a bit smaller than the Red and I think they're even more docile than the red (which is saying something!) and very eager to climb up the tub and say a friendly "hello". The only thing a bit un-nerving about them is how infrequently they seem to feed, but you get used to it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lordaradon said:


> It's thought that a spider kept in an enclosure too big for it, will become "stressed".


I don't think that's true really. Provided they have a secure hide, they will just use the space they need. I've got a M balfouri which has been in a wilko plastic fish tank since it was about an inch legspan, it's made a burrow in one corner, lined it with web and just stays there. The rest of the tank might as well not exist as far as the spider is concerned.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Lordaradon said:


> Enclosures should be at least twice the leg span of the T. Once adult you can push the boar out and treat them to something big so they can stretch their legs (case in point Theraphosas kinda need 50gal + tanks).
> 
> It's thought that a spider kept in an enclosure too big for it, will become "stressed".


Same thing with certain species of snakes, they are meant to do better in smaller enclosures, but provided plenty of cover is given, 9/10 of them will be fine and if not, it's not too hard to just change them over to a different enclosure.



boxofsorrows said:


> <i>Cyriocosmus sp. "Bolivia"</i><br>Bolivian Dwarf Tiger (0.5cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> When it comes to small species I like Euathlus Red and Yellow a lot. Yellow are quite a bit smaller than the Red and I think they're even more docile than the red (which is saying something!) and very eager to climb up the tub and say a friendly "hello". The only thing a bit un-nerving about them is how infrequently they seem to feed, but you get used to it.


Thank you for the link, I didn't realise they could stay so small as adults... While 4cm is tiny, I think a little bigger would be nicer as an adult, because I'm fine with small spiders lol.
Maybe something between 2-4" as an adult would be perfect really.
If such a thing exists :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Same thing with certain species of snakes, they are meant to do better in smaller enclosures, but provided plenty of cover is given, 9/10 of them will be fine and if not, it's not too hard to just change them over to a different enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P.pygmea, E.sp red, C.fasciatum etc


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

selina20 said:


> P.pygmea, E.sp red, C.fasciatum *etc*


Why say 'etc' when he clearly doesn't know any? He wouldn't be asking otherwise.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mrkeda said:


> Why say 'etc' when he clearly doesn't know any? He wouldn't be asking otherwise.


Because i could clearly write a list but seeing as my posts are being ignored theres no point :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Because i could clearly write a list but seeing as my posts are being ignored theres no point :lol2:


I'm not sure why you think they're being ignored, I've searched every spider every person has mentioned, I just haven't replied to every single reply because the topic would grow massive in a hurry.
Rest assured, nobody gets ignored and all information is very much appreciated 

So far it seems the Euathlus sp. red is the favourite, very nice looking, appears very docile, easy to care for and not massive as an adult.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I'm not sure why you think they're being ignored, I've searched every spider every person has mentioned, I just haven't replied to every single reply because the topic would grow massive in a hurry.
> Rest assured, nobody gets ignored and all information is very much appreciated
> 
> So far it seems the Euathlus sp. red is the favourite, very nice looking, appears very docile, easy to care for and not massive as an adult.


Sub Adult & Adult Tarantulas - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Euathlus sp blue and Euathlus sp violet are good little ones too. As well as Paraphysa scrofa and Paraphysa parvula on the 2nd page


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Sub Adult & Adult Tarantulas - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> Euathlus sp blue and Euathlus sp violet are good little ones too. As well as Paraphysa scrofa and Paraphysa parvula on the 2nd page


One thing I'm curious of (and please, nobody take offense to this) but I'm scared of bigger spiders, so why does everyone suggest a sub-adult/adult? I don't think I'd dare handle one if it was already an adult on arrival.
Or are new born spiders harder to take care of or something?
The only downside to the Euathlus sp. red is it's terrestrial, I'd love an aboreal species as I love setting up an aboreal set-up lol.
But yeah, that isn't putting me off.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> One thing I'm curious of (and please, nobody take offense to this) but I'm scared of bigger spiders, so why does everyone suggest a sub-adult/adult? I don't think I'd dare handle one if it was already an adult on arrival.
> Or are new born spiders harder to take care of or something?
> The only downside to the Euathlus sp. red is it's terrestrial, I'd love an aboreal species as I love setting up an aboreal set-up lol.
> But yeah, that isn't putting me off.


With species such as Euathlus they are really slow growing so its better to get the adult ones otherwise you are sitting there waiting for years to actually see the flea sized spiderling lol.

Why not look into Avicularia. There are some small species in that genus. For example Avicularia versicolour comes in 2 forms large and small.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> With species such as Euathlus they are really slow growing so its better to get the adult ones otherwise you are sitting there waiting for years to actually see the flea sized spiderling lol.
> 
> Why not look into Avicularia. There are some small species in that genus. For example Avicularia versicolour comes in 2 forms large and small.


Two things I should have maybe added to my first post too... When Thespidershop refers to a spiders legspan, is that adult legspan?
Also, is their any decent shops around the North West I could visit to maybe handle one or at least see some more up close and personal... There is a few in my local shop but no one in there is really qualified (for want of a better word) which is rather frustrating.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Two things I should have maybe added to my first post too... When Thespidershop refers to a spiders legspan, is that adult legspan?
> Also, is their any decent shops around the North West I could visit to maybe handle one or at least see some more up close and personal... There is a few in my local shop but no one in there is really qualified (for want of a better word) which is rather frustrating.


The leg span refers to the size of the specimen they are selling. I would perhaps get in contact with members of manchester invertebrate and spider club. They have a forum if you google it you can find the link. Im pretty sure some of the folks on there could help you out because they are all from the North not just Manchester


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> The leg span refers to the size of the specimen they are selling. I would perhaps get in contact with members of manchester invertebrate and spider club. They have a forum if you google it you can find the link. Im pretty sure some of the folks on there could help you out because they are all from the North not just Manchester


Ahh I see, as it was in the adult section I wasn't sure, if that was actual adult size or not lol.
I know one thing, I'm not half getting confused over the scientific names :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Ahh I see, as it was in the adult section I wasn't sure, if that was actual adult size or not lol.
> I know one thing, I'm not half getting confused over the scientific names :lol2:


It will come to you. Always better to start off with scientific names rather than common names lol


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> It will come to you. Always better to start off with scientific names rather than common names lol


I always wondered why spider folks use the scientific names over the common names, I guess with the amount of variety it's easier to identify one from the other if you use their scentific name.
Certainly makes more sense after doing some reading...
So it seems the E sp. red is top of the line at the moment, although the Paraphysa scrofayou mentioned is very very nice looking.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

OH, are you wanting to get a sling? Sorry if it's been mentioned already


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I always wondered why spider folks use the scientific names over the common names, I guess with the amount of variety it's easier to identify one from the other if you use their scentific name.
> Certainly makes more sense after doing some reading...
> So it seems the E sp. red is top of the line at the moment, although the Paraphysa scrofayou mentioned is very very nice looking.


Its because common names can refer to several species whereas each individual species has its own scientific name so you know exactly which one is which. For example the common name red rump refers to so many species in so many genus and is commonly used for a lot of Ts. 

P.scrofa are lovely Ts. They are like a mini Chile rose XD


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

selina20 said:


> P.scrofa are lovely Ts. They are like a mini Chile rose XD


 Yeah they can be just a changeable in mood if mine is anything to go by!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> OH, are you wanting to get a sling? Sorry if it's been mentioned already


I was ideally yes, so I'd have perhaps more confidence in handling... Not sure I'd be willing to handle anything if it arrived as an adult, well I know I wouldn't lol and as that is the whole idea behind getting one, I'd still like to get a sling.



selina20 said:


> Its because common names can refer to several species whereas each individual species has its own scientific name so you know exactly which one is which. For example the common name red rump refers to so many species in so many genus and is commonly used for a lot of Ts.
> 
> P.scrofa are lovely Ts. They are like a mini Chile rose XD


They look very nice actually, seem as easy to care for as the E sp. red too.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> They look very nice actually, seem as easy to care for as the E sp. red too.


They are just as easy. Remember that tarantulas dont make the best handling and cuddling pets


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> I was ideally yes, so I'd have perhaps more confidence in handling... Not sure I'd be willing to handle anything if it arrived as an adult, well I know I wouldn't lol and as that is the whole idea behind getting one, I'd still like to get a sling.


If you're getting a sling to be honest I don't think it'll matter how big it will get as you'll get used it at all sizes then if that makes sense. I mean it wont go from and inch sling to a 5,6 or 7 inch beast overnight.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> They are just as easy. Remember that tarantulas dont make the best handling and cuddling pets


I definitely understand that  when I refer to handling, I'm more meaning putting my hand in and just letting it walk over my hand, and if it chooses to sit there, then maybe take my hand out with it on and let it walk over my hands a couple of times.
Not going to have it our for hours on end on a daily basis or anything like that 



mrkeda said:


> If you're getting a sling to be honest I don't think it'll matter how big it will get as you'll get used it at all sizes then if that makes sense. I mean it wont go from and inch sling to a 5,6 or 7 inch beast overnight.


While that's true, I feel a lot more at ease knowing it'll reach a maximum of like 4" rather than like 8-9"... I imagine that won't go away even as it grows, like with snakes, if you aren't comfortable with a retic/burm, don't get one as a baby because you still won't be when it's an adult lol.
I'm just employing the same theory here to make sure I don't end up with a spider I can't care for or feel comfortable around


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I definitely understand that  when I refer to handling, I'm more meaning putting my hand in and just letting it walk over my hand, and if it chooses to sit there, then maybe take my hand out with it on and let it walk over my hands a couple of times.
> Not going to have it our for hours on end on a daily basis or anything like that


You do not want to stick your hand in the enclosure. Your best bet is to put them in a cricket tub and get them to walk out of that onto your hand


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You do not want to stick your hand in the enclosure. Your best bet is to put them in a cricket tub and get them to walk out of that onto your hand


I actually noticed that quite a few of the E sp. red videos, the spiders came out of their own accord when the lid was off lol, they seem to like human interaction, based on the videos I watched, which is nice.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's arboreal you like then look into the Avicularia versicolor, small form ones only grow to about 4", large form are 6"+. Most that are sold now are small form, not many people about with large form.

Here's an adult versi



Here's a versi sling




If it's really small you want then here's an Avic minatrix (adult females 3"-4")


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I actually noticed that quite a few of the E sp. red videos, the spiders came out of their own accord when the lid was off lol, they seem to like human interaction, based on the videos I watched, which is nice.


This is the mistake people make. Spiders couldnt care less about human interaction. We are just massive warm things for them to climb on and use as a method of escaping lol


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

corny girl said:


> If it's arboreal you like then look into the Avicularia versicolor, small form ones only grow to about 4", large form are 6"+. Most that are sold now are small form, not many people about with large form.
> 
> Here's an adult versi
> 
> ...


They look very pretty, especially the colours on the abdomen of the bottom one... Given me even more food for thought lol.



selina20 said:


> This is the mistake people make. Spiders couldnt care less about human interaction. We are just massive warm things for them to climb on and use as a method of escaping lol


Same with snakes, but some are more tolerant shall we say lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Same with snakes, but some are more tolerant shall we say lol.


Yup definitely


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Yup definitely


I'd definitely prefer one that's open to it :lol2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I think because some spiders are mellow and look a bit like cuddly teddies that the misapprehension is that they would like a cuddle ,they just don't have the brain for that sort of reasoning.
Lets face it if dogs in general only hang around because they see us as pack leader that gives them a good meal every day what hope would we have with a spider.
That being said i say go for it i think you will be surprised what you can get out of keeping a few T's ,just don't tell the BTS about your handling or you'll go on the Tarantula fiddlers register for the rest of you life.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> I'd definitely prefer one that's open to it :lol2:



Then you won't go wrong with an Avic versi, the slings are very naughty & are always coming out for a wander :whistling2:. Bigger ones will often come out for a wander too, not saying handling is good but sometimes with some species you don't have a choice as they just come straight out :whistling2:. Aphonopelma chalcodes are another that often come straight out when the lid is off their tub :2thumb:.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Just need to find someone with some slings for sale... Ideally close so I can go and see them and have a chat with the breeder etc...


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh How Original said:


> Just need to find someone with some slings for sale... Ideally close so I can go and see them and have a chat with the breeder etc...


if you cant find anything like that and would liek to order one then try www.exotic-animals.co.uk :2thumb: they have a load of slings for sale and choice : victory:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Just need to find someone with some slings for sale... Ideally close so I can go and see them and have a chat with the breeder etc...


What ya gonna go for?


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Dasher256 said:


> if you cant find anything like that and would liek to order one then try www.exotic-animals.co.uk :2thumb: they have a load of slings for sale and choice : victory:


Thanks, I was mainly looking on the spider shop, but they don't have what I want.



mrkeda said:


> What ya gonna go for?


E sp. red.
Doing some more reading up on it first of course and been talking to someone very helpful via PMs too, soaking up as much information as possible.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Thanks, I was mainly looking on the spider shop, but they don't have what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I wouldn't go for a small sling, very slow growing


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh How Original said:


> E sp. red.


Check you PM's


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> Then I wouldn't go for a small sling, very slow growing


Not too bothered really bud, I don't mind if it takes a while to grow, it gives me more chance to get comfortable with it's growing size, then say something that will be 8" in 6 months lol.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Not too bothered really bud, I don't mind if it takes a while to grow, it gives me more chance to get comfortable with it's growing size, then say something that will be 8" in 6 months lol.


Lol no spider will grow that big that fast, not even close to it.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> Lol no spider will grow that big that fast, not even close to it.


I was just giving an example... I don't really mind if what I get is super fast growing or the slowest of all spiders lol.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Also in the interest of learning more, can someone explain what "1st/2nd instar" means? Keep seeing it a lot on adverts for slings?
Can someone also point me in the direction of a good (truthful) spider book?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Also in the interest of learning more, can someone explain what "1st/2nd instar" means? Keep seeing it a lot on adverts for slings?
> Can someone also point me in the direction of a good (truthful) spider book?


It means how many moults since moulting to sling from Nymphs.

This tends to be what people buy a lot:

Barrons Tarantula Keeper s Guide


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

So the process roughly goes like ...

Egg

Then emerges Egg with leg (N1) 

Egg with legs molt into N2s

Next molt they become 1st Instar spiderling which is the earliest phase people generally sell spiderlings.

Next molt they become 2nd instar spiderling

Next is 3rd instar and so on.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> So the process roughly goes like ...
> 
> Egg
> 
> ...


^^ is far better than my lame excuse of an explanation :lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

selina20 said:


> ^^ is far better than my lame excuse of an explanation :lol2:


... and it all depends who you ask too, wasn't this debated on the BTS a while back? I can't find the thread but I'm sure people had differing opinions on what they considered the stages to be. ie some thought: eggs, eggs-with-legs (N1), 1st instar (N2) and and others went with the 1st instar being the first point of being a fully formed little spiderling and so on.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> ... and it all depends who you ask too, wasn't this debated on the BTS a while back? I can't find the thread but I'm sure people had differing opinions on what they considered the stages to be. ie some thought: eggs, eggs-with-legs (N1), 1st instar (N2) and and others went with the 1st instar being the first point of being a fully formed little spiderling and so on.


Yep thats why not many people use instar or levels for spiders. Also with some of the pokies you get 4 nymph stages so how do you do it with them? I prefer leg span. It tells you what you are getting for that price and you can make an assumption as to age and stage.


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> ... and it all depends who you ask too, wasn't this debated on the BTS a while back? I can't find the thread but I'm sure people had differing opinions on what they considered the stages to be. ie some thought: eggs, eggs-with-legs (N1), 1st instar (N2) and and others went with the 1st instar being the first point of being a fully formed little spiderling and so on.


I know Americans do it a different way thats for sure .

I'm just going with what I know. There may be lots of different scenarios but I haven't come across them so I'm not quite sure.

I would like to think that when a spiderling is ready to be sold, its a 1st instar so you know about it. I think the Americans counted any molt as an instar so from egg with leg to what we call N2, they call 1st instar.

Ahh I don't know. Thats what I've read and use myself.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> I know Americans do it a different way thats for sure .
> 
> I'm just going with what I know. There may be lots of different scenarios but I haven't come across them so I'm not quite sure.
> 
> ...


Some people do sell them as N2 though


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Some people do sell them as N2 though


Yeah but from my perspective, that isnt the hobby norm..

When I buy a sling, I expect it to be 1st instar (aka a spiderling) or older unless stated otherwise. 

I'd feel rather cheated if I received an N2.

I'm sure people do it but I certainly wouldn't and hope others wouldn't without stating it! 

...not to say that it shouldn't be done (afterall, who am I to say what can and can't be done), just needs to be advertised clearly if done.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks folks, it makes sense now, for some reason I thought maybe they had stars on their abdomens as slings :blush::lol2:
I also just noticed that Mrchancellor is selling some e sp. red slings?
I really need to get a little set-up sorted because I'm getting more and more tempted to buy one now lol.


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Thanks folks, it makes sense now, for some reason I thought maybe they had stars on their abdomens as slings :blush::lol2:
> I also just noticed that Mrchancellor is selling some e sp. red slings?
> I really need to get a little set-up sorted because I'm getting more and more tempted to buy one now lol.


Sorry mate, they've all gone 

I'll update my signature, sorry!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Sorry mate, they've all gone
> 
> I'll update my signature, sorry!


Damnit!! Nobody has young e sp. reds


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Try here:

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/972161-ts-sale-2.html

*These were from my sac so I guess indirectly, you can still have some from me lol


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Try here:
> 
> *http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/972161-ts-sale-2.html
> 
> **These were from my sac* so I guess indirectly, you can still have some from me lol


Easy now, their is children on this site :whistling2::lol2: 
Cheers buddy, shall have a look there  off to town to grab some painting supplies, so might see if I can find a little pot and some Coir... For an E sp. Red, is anything needed mixed in with the Coir?


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Easy now, their is children on this site :whistling2::lol2:
> Cheers buddy, shall have a look there  off to town to grab some painting supplies, so might see if I can find a little pot and some Coir... For an E sp. Red, is anything needed mixed in with the Coir?


What can I say, I really *love *my spiders.

Just normal substrate which is fairly moist. I've seen too many dead euath slings in petshop because they chuck slings in cricket tubs with lack of water.

Also, you realy dont want a big pot. Something where they can find the prekilled pray and munch!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> What can I say, I really *love *my spiders.
> 
> Just normal substrate which is fairly moist. I've seen too many dead euath slings in petshop because they chuck slings in cricket tubs with lack of water.
> 
> Also, you realy dont want a big pot. Something where they can find the prekilled pray and munch!


Just been into the reptile shop while I was in town... They use wet coconut husk stuff, a big brick of it for like 3quid, which isn't bad... Although I was planning on using Coir, I think I might just use that, their T's have been fine on it for 2+ years.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh How Original said:


> Just been into the reptile shop while I was in town... They use wet coconut husk stuff, a big brick of it for like 3quid, which isn't bad... Although I was planning on using Coir, I think I might just use that, their T's have been fine on it for 2+ years.


Coir is coconut husk


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Coir is coconut husk


Now don't I look like a complete :censor::lol2: fair enough, at least I know where I can get it now lol!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Now don't I look like a complete :censor::lol2: fair enough, at least I know where I can get it now lol!


:lol2: I did the same when starting out with my frog.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> :lol2: I did the same when starting out with my frog.


The texture of it in the shop, I didn't think it would make any difference to mix it with water, so didn't put the two in the same category :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Got a little clip lid tub from Asda just now... Going to order some Coir off eBay and possibly buy one on Monday off Steve (bicester exotics)... Exciting times!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh by the way, I noticed today the local reptile shop has started stocking fruit flies (and they're tiny, so I imagine fine for a sling)... Is it true you put them in the fridge for an hour or so to slow them down so a sling can grab one?


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Oh by the way, I noticed today the local reptile shop has started stocking fruit flies (and they're tiny, so I imagine fine for a sling)... Is it true you put them in the fridge for an hour or so to slow them down so a sling can grab one?


Couldn't tell you as I think they're piddly and a waste of time.

I fed the euth slings prekilled items such as roaches or crickets. Cricket leg would do. Just gotta make sure its dead so it cant bite back.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Couldn't tell you as I think they're piddly and a waste of time.
> 
> I fed the euth slings prekilled items such as roaches or crickets. Cricket leg would do. Just gotta make sure its dead so it cant bite back.


Someone else also advised to use either micro crickets or smalls.
Stupid question, what's the best way of killing one? May sound dumb but I imagine just squashing one wouldn't entice the spider to wanting to eat it?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Someone else also advised to use either micro crickets or smalls.
> Stupid question, what's the best way of killing one? May sound dumb but I imagine just swuashing one wouldn't entice the spider to wanting to eat it?


Crush the head


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> Crush the head


Tweezers it is then lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Tweezers it is then lol


When you grab it with the tweezers squeeze them


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> When you grab it with the tweezers squeeze them


Yeah, grab it with one set of tweezers and squeeze the head until it stops moving with the other... If I happen to squash it too much and the head comes off, will the spider still be interested or should I just use another one?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Yeah, grab it with one set of tweezers and squeeze the head until it stops moving with the other... If I happen to squash it too much and the head comes off, will the spider still be interested or should I just use another one?


Spider should still eat it


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Spider should still eat it


Okay good just wanted to make sure then if it didn't, it might explain it lol.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I have just placed my order, for 4 E sp. Red slings 
4 may seem a bit silly when it's my "first" but it's been done for several very good reasons.
I imagine I will want more in future, so why not?
It makes sense money wise, rather than paying £7.50 postage on a £2 spider.
I'll be very interested to see the differences in growth rate etc...
More molts (VERY much looking forward to getting some molts)
Their will be a lot less food waste which I'm happy about, they may only be insects, but things dying un-necessarily isn't something I'm keen on doing.
Although I don't really think I need to explain myself, as the spider section seems a hell of a lot less judgemental than the snake section anyway :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Well I have just placed my order, for 4 E sp. Red slings
> 4 may seem a bit silly when it's my "first" but it's been done for several very good reasons.
> I imagine I will want more in future, so why not?
> It makes sense money wise, rather than paying £7.50 postage on a £2 spider.
> ...


Our section isn't filled with kids


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Well I have just placed my order, for 4 E sp. Red slings
> 4 may seem a bit silly when it's my "first" but it's been done for several very good reasons.
> I imagine I will want more in future, so why not?
> It makes sense money wise, rather than paying £7.50 postage on a £2 spider.
> ...


You don't need to explain your decision mate 

Lots of people buy multiples to ensure they get a female so thats a bonus right there.

Plus you never know about losses (touch wood you'll be okay)

The food thing and postage thing are both understandable.

As for molts, sloooow growers so you wont see too many of them haha.

Congrats on your little dudes tho man  

They should be coming up to a molt by the way (mine and my mothers have both started molted). As they're from the same sac, yours will too no doubt. Conditions may differ but I bet its soon. So if you do put in any crickets or such, do make sure they're completely dead first mate!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> You don't need to explain your decision mate
> 
> *Lots of people buy multiples to ensure they get a female so thats a bonus right there.
> 
> ...


And this. It's a completely different hobby than reptiles, phibs and snakes tbh.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> You don't need to explain your decision mate
> 
> Lots of people buy multiples to ensure they get a female so thats a bonus right there.
> 
> ...


Aye I know quite a few buy several, although I've not seen anyone buy several on their first go lol.
But I've done a fair bit of reading up, the seller is sending me pots that they'll be happy in for a fair few months, I've checked at the reptile shop for small crickets, if not I'm sure they ca get me some there quickly, I'm very friendly with the owner (always a bonus) so yeah overall it seemed like a good idea 
As for molts, I'm not too fussed about getting loads straight away, I was more meaning, chances are I'll get 4 reasonably close together as they grow 
And I shall do, I'll squeeze it's head with the tweezers than leave it for a minute or two to make sure it doesn't move at all, then throw it in.
I'll put up some pictures once they arrive, busy few days coming up :lol2:


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you didn't want to wait, take the head off and do a manly roar, predator styles.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> If you didn't want to wait, take the head off and do a manly roar, predator styles.


That's always an option :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

So I'm curious (and I know this may seem a bit premature..) but what do people know about the Black & White Peruvian dwarf?
Looking at those with interest but their doesn't seem to be any information on them online?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> So I'm curious (and I know this may seem a bit premature..) but what do people know about the Black & White Peruvian dwarf?
> Looking at those with interest but their doesn't seem to be any information on them online?


We use scientific names in these parts :whistling2:


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

C. ritae?

Little dwarfs from Peru I believe.

I wouldn't keep them in a huge space. Something with the same capacity as a cricket tub would do but I believe they like it on the more humid side than dry side.

If in doubt, just have a gradient. So you could have water dish and soaked substrate at one end and drier substrate on the other side. See where it hangs out!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> We use scientific names in these parts :whistling2:


I don't know the scientific names for them all and Google isn't always the best bet.



Mrchancellor87 said:


> C. ritae?
> 
> Little dwarfs from Peru I believe.
> 
> ...


That's the one; _Cyriocosmus ritae.
_Do you know if they have any special requirements when it comes to food etc...?
Or know anything about their attitude and things?
Google was pretty useless :/_
_Would love to learn more._
_


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> I don't know the scientific names for them all and Google isn't always the best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only eat roast dinners on a Sunday evening...! 

Same food requirements as the other T's mate. So you got crickets, meal worms, roaches etc. Just wouldn't be able to feed it morios or big dubia roaches as they'll be too big for it.

Attitude wise, I don't know a lot I'm afraid. I seem to recall people saying they will just run to their burrow / hidey area if you disturb them. I only have a small c. perezmilesi which I dont plan on playing with  

Maybe somebody who owns one can give you a bit more information, sorry fella.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> They only eat roast dinners on a Sunday evening...!
> 
> Same food requirements as the other T's mate. So you got crickets, meal worms, roaches etc. Just wouldn't be able to feed it morios or big dubia roaches as they'll be too big for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, that's a lot more useful than bloody Google was :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> I don't know the scientific names for them all and Google isn't always the best bet.


That's fair enough like, but a lot of people do use em and once you start getting to know em it makes things easier and a little quicker : victory:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> That's fair enough like, but a lot of people do use em and once you start getting to know em it makes things easier and a little quicker : victory:


Absolutely, totally on board with that, but I'm still just learning so will only use the scientific name when I know it's right


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Absolutely, totally on board with that, but I'm still just learning so will only use the scientific name when I know it's right


It's never wrong  
You placed an order for your Euathlus slings yet? Got you're eye on anything else yet?


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> It's never wrong
> You placed an order for your Euathlus slings yet? Got you're eye on anything else yet?


Yep paid for already buddy, hopefully arrive tomorrow (if Steve gets back to me saying he can post today) and the Black and White Peruvian Dwarf _Cyriocosmus ritae _- Which Steve is also currently on the lookout for one for me, not 100% set on one, but if he can manage to find one, I'd be very tempted as it's a damn pretty looking spider.
While I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder and no one really has the right to call something/one else ugly, it's not often I actually see a spider and think "yeah, that is actually really pretty"


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

And I am of course more than open to suggestions  I'd looove to set-up an aboreal spider, but they seem to be a lot more aggressive? Am I right in thinking that or is it just the few I've had a look at on Wiki?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> And I am of course more than open to suggestions  I'd looove to set-up an aboreal spider, but they seem to be a lot more aggressive? Am I right in thinking that or is it just the few I've had a look at on Wiki?



Avics are arboreal & most aren't aggressive :2thumb:, you quite liked the minatrix i posted up, TSS (The Spider Shop) has Sub adult & adults in for i think £42


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Well that's put a huuuuge downer on what was turning out to be a good few days making good progress on my latest drawing, getting my retic into a lovely new home, got my slings coming and just had to spend the last of my money on my dog at the vet, nearly £100 for a couple of tablets and some Galastop... I guess every silver lining has to have a cloud


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Well that's put a huuuuge downer on what was turning out to be a good few days making good progress on my latest drawing, getting my retic into a lovely new home, got my slings coming and just had to spend the last of my money on my dog at the vet, nearly £100 for a couple of tablets and some Galastop... I guess every silver lining has to have a cloud


That sucks hun, hope your dog is okay.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

:O a female king! 

Oh, you can feed meal worms carrots, they offer food and water, you can use bug gel too.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

kingkelly said:


> That sucks hun, hope your dog is okay.


She's having some issues with a false pregnancy, producing milk and losing loooads of fur, so she's on hormone medication and antibiotics.



mrkeda said:


> :O a female king!
> 
> Oh, you can feed meal worms carrots, they offer food and water, you can use bug gel too.


Yeah I've got a female King  well she's a cross between a Cali King and Mexican Black, not ofte they are crossed apparently and apart from her clutch mates, I've not seen another for sale.
And cheers, I'll use carrots and that kind of thing, I'd be doing it for the crickets anyway lol.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I meant the female king comment about the poster above me  lol 

With the carrots I find taking stripping a layer off the carrot daily helps, mine seem to leave it if it starts to go a little hard after a day. 
Fish foods good for crickets. My crix seem to ignore carrot, ungrateful so and so's.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

By fish food I mean the flakes


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

My old crickets for my gecko used to looove carrot and especially lettuce, so they used to get loads on a daily basis, make them nice and fat for the gecko lol.


----------

